# Any vaping stores using Mobicredit



## gatecrasherza1 (12/11/15)

Hi guy's, 

Anyone knows of a vaping store which uses the Mobicredit facility, I though it would be super convenient for the peeps to be able to buy vaping gear and pay it monthly. Could result in a much bigger once off order. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (12/11/15)

Because extending credit to people as basically a small business is a really bad idea?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (12/11/15)

Yea it could be but the risk is not with the seller but with the buyer applying for the credit. The seller gets payment via payfast as normal. Don't see huge difference than using a credit card or a credit facility. Please note it is my own opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (12/11/15)

If the seller is not at risk, then it might be something to look at.


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (12/11/15)

Could be useful for the retailers and vendors, personally I use them for chrome suppliment purchases and Raru for my xbox 1 games. It could also help that person who wants to kick stinkies but just don't have that upfront cash to start off with vaping. In my selfish case would love the facility so I can stock up on enough juice and goodies to keep me entertained and still have spare cash for the rest of the month. Been vaping 2 months now and my love for it is started to add up financially lol

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

